# gto center caps



## gotyourgoat (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi i have 4 gm approved torque thrust center caps new in boxes they say american racing and have GTO in center. Are these rare I have not been able to find info on them. Any value guess?


----------



## 118 Lomita (Sep 15, 2020)

gotyourgoat said:


> Hi i have 4 gm approved torque thrust center caps new in boxes they say american racing and have GTO in center. Are these rare I have not been able to find info on them. Any value guess?


3 years ago you posted, what ever happened to your wheel centers? I am looking for a set. Thanks
Steve May
310-251-3822


----------

